# Sh!t, nooooo, BANG!



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Not a happy bunny my Sony Alpha DSLR just took a drive from about a meter on to the floor  :doublesho So annoyed with myself as I am always so carful but it slipped of the desk. 

Taken some pictures but I "think" the pictures are coming out slightly darker now or I am just being paranoid, is there any test I can do to see if this is the case before I send it off for repair via the insurance? 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no easy test, but post 'em up. Take a shot outside... with tripod and make 100% sure that focus sits. Do the same with a different lens.

Check that exposure is consistent with each shot and all the lenses and at different aperture settings.

Bret


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Brett, I will try this on Saturday. Might just send it off for an inspection to make sure all is well for peace of mind. 

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Here you go Brett, what do you think?


__
https://flic.kr/p/6863344063


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that doesn't seem too bad, straight off, but I don't know just how good it was before. A quick check of a couple of previous shots says it's OK. If you think it's OK, then it probably is and you've been lucky 

Exposure also doesn't seem massively off, so... use it and see how it feels. Excuse for an upgrade? 

Bret


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks ok to me too. Your sensor could of been cushioned by its built-in stability control. What model is it?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> that doesn't seem too bad, straight off, but I don't know just how good it was before. A quick check of a couple of previous shots says it's OK. If you think it's OK, then it probably is and you've been lucky
> 
> Exposure also doesn't seem massively off, so... use it and see how it feels. Excuse for an upgrade?
> 
> Bret





mdswente said:


> Looks ok to me too. Your sensor could of been cushioned by its built-in stability control. What model is it?


Thanks for looking chaps. I am not 100% sure it is ok, the lens feels stiff to turn too, plus when manul focusing the adjuster sounds like the bearings have gone.

I may have to just send it away to be checked over for peace of mind if nothing else.

Any recommendations of where I can send it? Or would I be best off with Sony?

p.s it it an A350.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Sony charge a fortune!!!!! On my previous camera (non SLR) I inquired about the repair of the little plastic clip that holds the battery in place before you close the case and they quoted a price of in the £100's just to look at it before they even decide what parts are needed. Then if you chose that you were not happy with the price of repair they charged you around £20 just to get it back BROKEN.

Have you other lenses you could try to make sure it is not the mount? Or is it just the lens that is stiff?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have insurance, so the cost isn't really an issue. 

It is the lens that is stiff, as my other lens isn't.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Well if the cost is not an issue then get it boxed up. Doesn't sound as bad now. I was getting the wrong impression by thinking you could of put stress on the mount. I'm an A700 owner so can imagine how you feel in dropping it, I have had a few near misses. Have you invested in the 70-200? Imagine dropping that.... :doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a 70-300 G Lens! If that had been on the end I would have been even more upset as that cost £800 on its own.


----------

